# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Sài Gòn: Khuyến mãi đặc biệt mừng sinh nhật Kuru Kuru Sushi từ 01/03/12 đến 31/03/12

## thietht

Sẽ có rất nhiều bất ngờ và thú vị nhân ngày sinh nhật nhà hàng Kuru Kuru Sushi đấy các bạn nhé!

Tặng ngay chocolate tươi Koibito T’ing cho mỗi hóa đơn tại Kuru Kuru Sushi từ 200.000VNĐ trở lên kéo dài suốt từ 01/03/12 đến 31/03/12!

Thời gian gần đây, mô hình nhà hàng Nhật nở rộ rộng rãi khắp TP.HCM, nhưng để tìm một nhà hàng Sushi băng chuyền chính thống như Kuru Kuru Sushi quả là không dễ. Tọa lạc tại số 129 Nguyễn Du, Q.1, TP.HCM đối diện rạp chiếu phim Galaxy, Kuru Kuru Sushi đã thật sự trở thành nơi dừng chân yêu thích của giới văn phòng, các bạn trẻ, đại gia đình, giới nghệ sỹ sau những giờ làm việc, xem phim, dạo phố cũng như các thực khách có niềm đam mê với ẩm thực truyền thống Nhật Bản.

Là thương hiệu thuộc sở hữu của công ty The Dining Room Co., Ltd đồng sáng lập MOF Japanese Sweets & Café tại Việt Nam, tất cả thức ăn tại Kuru Kuru Sushi với tiêu chí vì sức khỏe, đều được chế biến từ nguồn nguyên liệu dồi dào được tuyển chọn kỹ lưỡng từ những nguồn tinh khiết, bổ dưỡng nhất ở Nhật và Việt Nam, được chuẩn bị bởi những đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp nên khiến cho người dùng cảm thấy nồng nàn khó quên, thưởng thức trọn vẹn hương vị của các món ngon đó nhằm đem đến cho thực khách những món ăn không chỉ tinh tế mà còn tốt cho sức khỏe.


Một điều đặc biệt nữa là nhân dịp sinh nhật trong tháng 03, nhà hàng Kuru Kuru Sushi sẽ dành tặng phần chocolate tươi Nhật Bản Koibito (một dòng sản phẩm đang rất được các bạn trẻ ưa chuộng) với dòng sản phẩm mới T'ing cho mỗi hóa đơn từ 200.000VNĐ trở lên kéo dài suốt từ 01/03/12 đến 31/03/12! Đây quả thật là một điều quá tuyệt vời đúng không nào?

Đồng thời, Kuru Kuru Sushi cũng không quên gửi tặng 10 phiếu voucher, mỗi phiếu trị giá 100K cho các bạn nữa đấy! Nhanh tay đăng ký theo mã số MS01 và điền đầy đủ thông tin vào form bên dưới để trở thành người may mắn nhé! Hạn chót đăng ký là ngày 06/03/2012 và kết quả sẽ được công bố ngày 07/03/2012 đấy các bạn nhé! Đặc biệt, phải luôn nhớ là đăng ký bằng tài khoản Ming ID nhé!

Địa chỉ dừng chân lý tưởng của chúng mình đây: Nhà hàng Kuru Kuru Sushi
Địa chỉ: 129 Nguyễn Du, Q.1, TP.HCM.
Điện thoại: (08) 8 24 35 66 
Giờ mở cửa: 11.00am - 2.00pm và 5.00pm - 10.30pm
Website: Kurukuru Sushi Restaurant
Facebook: KuruKuru-Sushi | Facebook.

----------

